# Suckered by a disabled person?



## tothebeach2024 (Sep 25, 2019)

Mind you, I have a soft spot for disabled and special needs people. (My daughter is one). Got a ping and rolled up to pick up a lady that was crippled by cerebral palsy sitting on a bench in the hot sun. Helped her in the car and started the ride. Two blocks down the road to a lawyer's office to drop off a form! She said she didn't know how to add a stop so I showed her on the app and she said she needed to go home- 1 1/2 hours away in afternoon ATL traffic. She was very tired and I knew she wouldn't get a ride any time soon at that time of day, so I said add a good tip and I would do it. She agreed and off we went together, her talking non stop all the way. I even stopped and bought her a water. I helped her to her door and turned around for an hour dead leg back to ATL. 
Yep, no tip. I feel like I got played. I think this has been used before with other drivers...SO NO MATTER WHAT, END THE RIDE FIRST!
Sometimes it pays to refuse nicely if asked for a big favor. Honesty is a rare thing these days I fear. But I did my good deed for the day! May God bless her, she's got way more issues than tipping her drivers.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Tip has to be first on a long trip. Cash or Venmo upfront. It's the only way to avoid this.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

tothebeach2024 said:


> I have a soft spot for disabled and special needs people.
> 
> ... so I said* add a good tip and I would do it*.


You 'ole softy. 
You're all heart.



tothebeach2024 said:


> Honesty is a rare thing these days


LOL. It most certainly is.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

tothebeach2024 said:


> Mind you, I have a soft spot for disabled and special needs people. (My daughter is one). Got a ping and rolled up to pick up a lady that was crippled by cerebral palsy sitting on a bench in the hot sun. Helped her in the car and started the ride. Two blocks down the road to a lawyer's office to drop off a form! She said she didn't know how to add a stop so I showed her on the app and she said she needed to go home- 1 1/2 hours away in afternoon ATL traffic. She was very tired and I knew she wouldn't get a ride any time soon at that time of day, so I said add a good tip and I would do it. She agreed and off we went together, her talking non stop all the way. I even stopped and bought her a water. I helped her to her door and turned around for an hour dead leg back to ATL.
> Yep, no tip. I feel like I got played. I think this has been used before with other drivers...SO NO MATTER WHAT, END THE RIDE FIRST!
> Sometimes it pays to refuse nicely if asked for a big favor. Honesty is a rare thing these days I fear. But I did my good deed for the day! May God bless her, she's got way more issues than tipping her drivers.


I have an elderly lady who scams me on pizza 
I allow it sometimes. When I am having a good night.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

I was waiting for the correct thread to add what happened to me on the first week of February. I get a ping to a medical facility at about 4 pm on a weekday. I get there, click arrived and do not see anyone looking at a phone or even looking towards my car. (There were 2 ladies standing near the entrance that did not seem to be looking for a LYFT, I was only about 12 ft from them......one was in a wheelchair). So, after waiting about 3 minutes, I decided to CALL my pax. Yup, sure enough, as soon as the phone starts ringing....I see the lady in the wheelchair start digging around in her purse.....so I hang up, roll down the passenger window and ask if she is 'Elizabeth'. And what do you know, she IS! LOL
Anyway, I drive a Prius....but always keep the trunk empty. So, no hesitation on my part.....I jump out of the car and start assisting the OTHER lady (after Elizabeth got into the car) with putting the foldable w/c in my trunk. While we were doing that, I ascertained that this lady was not coming with us....she was just helping the lady out of the medical building. Long story short....after 'TETRIS-ing the wheelchair to fit into my trunk....had to put one of the pax seats down in order to fit it, so it was good the other lady wasn't coming with. We were on our merry 1.8 mile way to an apartment building in the downtown area of a pretty upscale town here in the Chicago burbs. Had a nice chat with 'Elizabeth' on the way and everything seemed to be going well.
I get to the circular drive where I needed to drop her off....got out of the car to unload the wheelchair and at least help her to the front door. I opened the door for her and she went inside....said my 'Have a nice night, thank you and goodbye!' Well, after this ride, I started heading home to make dinner and then was planning on going out again for a few hours after dinner. I sit down to eat my dinner, watching a show on TV when I see an email from Lyft that said "*We received a report alleging you refused to accommodate or were hostile to a rider with a mobility device*." And of course, was temporarily suspended!  Could not drive anymore that night...and had to go through alot of hassle for 3 days back and forth with Lyft and thankfully, my KOVER Insurance paid me for the 3.5 days of lost income.
I have a dual dashcam, and offered to send the video to Lyft....they declined. Lyft could see that I took the ride. So, I have NO CLUE why this 'sweet, lil ol' lady'  wanted to scam me out of a $6 fare. Maybe a relative requested the ride for her and just assumed they could use that lie as a way of getting out of paying the fare? I have no clue! So, moral of the story....disabled people can be dishonest scammers just like anyone else! It's sad, very, very SAD.
(Yes, I was reactivated 3 days later....no apologies from anyone! Just a 'Too bad, so sad....' for you.)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> I was waiting for the correct thread to add what happened to me on the first week of February. I get a ping to a medical facility at about 4 pm on a weekday. I get there, click arrived and do not see anyone looking at a phone or even looking towards my car. (There were 2 ladies standing near the entrance that did not seem to be looking for a LYFT, I was only about 12 ft from them......one was in a wheelchair). So, after waiting about 3 minutes, I decided to CALL my pax. Yup, sure enough, as soon as the phone starts ringing....I see the lady in the wheelchair start digging around in her purse.....so I hang up, roll down the passenger window and ask if she is 'Elizabeth'. And what do you know, she IS! LOL
> Anyway, I drive a Prius....but always keep the trunk empty. So, no hesitation on my part.....I jump out of the car and start assisting the OTHER lady (after Elizabeth got into the car) with putting the foldable w/c in my trunk. While we were doing that, I ascertained that this lady was not coming with us....she was just helping the lady out of the medical building. Long story short....after 'TETRIS-ing the wheelchair to fit into my trunk....had to put one of the pax seats down in order to fit it, so it was good the other lady wasn't coming with. We were on our merry 1.8 mile way to an apartment building in the downtown area of a pretty upscale town here in the Chicago burbs. Had a nice chat with 'Elizabeth' on the way and everything seemed to be going well.
> I get to the circular drive where I needed to drop her off....got out of the car to unload the wheelchair and at least help her to the front door. I opened the door for her and she went inside....said my 'Have a nice night, thank you and goodbye!' Well, after this ride, I started heading home to make dinner and then was planning on going out again for a few hours after dinner. I sit down to eat my dinner, watching a show on TV when I see an email from Lyft that said "*We received a report alleging you refused to accommodate or were hostile to a rider with a mobility device*." And of course, was temporarily suspended!  Could not drive anymore that night...and had to go through alot of hassle for 3 days back and forth with Lyft and thankfully, my KOVER Insurance paid me for the 3.5 days of lost income.
> I have a dual dashcam, and offered to send the video to Lyft....they declined. Lyft could see that I took the ride. So, I have NO CLUE why this 'sweet, lil ol' lady'  wanted to scam me out of a $6 fare. Maybe a relative requested the ride for her and just assumed they could use that lie as a way of getting out of paying the fare? I have no clue! So, moral of the story....disabled people can be dishonest scammers just like anyone else! It's sad, very, very SAD.
> (Yes, I was reactivated 3 days later....no apologies from anyone! Just a 'Too bad, so sad....' for you.)


Screw Lyft !


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

tothebeach2024 said:


> Mind you, I have a soft spot for disabled and special needs people. (My daughter is one). Got a ping and rolled up to pick up a lady that was crippled by cerebral palsy sitting on a bench in the hot sun. Helped her in the car and started the ride. Two blocks down the road to a lawyer's office to drop off a form! She said she didn't know how to add a stop so I showed her on the app and she said she needed to go home- 1 1/2 hours away in afternoon ATL traffic. She was very tired and I knew she wouldn't get a ride any time soon at that time of day, so I said add a good tip and I would do it. She agreed and off we went together, her talking non stop all the way. I even stopped and bought her a water. I helped her to her door and turned around for an hour dead leg back to ATL.
> Yep, no tip. I feel like I got played. I think this has been used before with other drivers...SO NO MATTER WHAT, END THE RIDE FIRST!
> Sometimes it pays to refuse nicely if asked for a big favor. Honesty is a rare thing these days I fear. But I did my good deed for the day! May God bless her, she's got way more issues than tipping her drivers.


After being lied to by so many pax with the line " I will tip you on the app", my immediate reaction is to give 1 star (unless a cash tip was given before the pax left the car). That line causes me to cringe now every time I hear it. I know these people love telling sh*t to the driver knowing that we will likely never see them again (though, we know where they live). Anyone who has ever tipped me has NEVER told me that they will tip me.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> After being lied to by so many pax with the line " I will tip you on the app", my immediate reaction is to give 1 star (unless a cash tip was given before the pax left the car). That line causes me to cringe now every time I hear it. I know these people love telling sh*t to the driver knowing that we will likely never get them again. Anyone who has ever tipped me has NEVER told me that they will tip me.


The other day, I arrive at a pickup at the beginning of the 3 ride streak bonus start time...I see it will be a short ride and have hopes I will make TWO bonuses if I can squeeze a 4th ride before the end of the hour. Hopes are squashed when I see the pax text...."I'll be out in 3 minutes"....when I've already waited 3 minutes. I'm debating on cutting my losses and just canceling (since I drove at least 6 miles to the pick up...I would at least get that for the cancel fee equivalent to time/miles for the pick up)....and then the female pax (who requested the ride) comes out to the car....probably because she got the txt from Lyft that the driver will leave in 1 minute. She tells me she is 'in the middle of something' and asks if I can wait. I just look at her, WAITING for her to VOLUNTEER any kind of TIP....but nothing comes from her mouth. So I say to her "I'll consider it for a promise of a tip"....so she says, "Yes, OK, I'll tip you $10" and then goes back in the house. About 10 minutes later, the BOYFRIEND comes out and gets in the back seat. The PAX who requested WASN'T coming with! So, I turn around and tell him that his GF promised me a $10 tip and I was not moving until I see cash. He was surprisingly apologetic and got out his wallet and gave me a $10. I brought him on his 2 mile trip and he thanked me profusely. THEN, a few minutes later, I check the ride fare....and the GF actually added a $10 tip IN THE APP! I was shocked. I did not feel guilty IN THE LEAST for accepting the total $20 though....since, IF they hadn't made me wait an extra 15 minutes, I would have definitely qualified for the next $18 3-ride streak bonus.


----------



## I R ME (Mar 24, 2021)

Uber was constantly sending me to this retirement home, in Mesa, AZ.
They weren't going not even a mile away. 
I started to decline their requests because Uber was making more than me.
Well, one day I get a request from the same retirement home going 48 minutes away. I nabbed that one quick. 
Come to find out, the old lady was confused with a walker only going 1 block.
Ironic another Uber driver shows up for the same call. 
This old lady was a mess, her diaper leaked in my car (collected 150.00 clean-up fee). 
When she exited my car, with her walker in front of her (which I was there with her walker) she falls down. I call 911 because I am not touching her. 
I was cleared to go about my way.


----------



## chris.nella2 (Aug 29, 2018)

I will be honest, at one point I would have done this but now..nope.
If there is one destination….THAT is where we are going💯


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> "*We received a report alleging you refused to accommodate or were hostile to a rider with a mobility device*."


Gr*yft*'s policy on this does not state anything about an attitude. It is the same with a fake service animal. All that Gr*yft*'s policy (and F*ub*a*r*'s, for that matter) states is that you must haul them. I do not know about walkers and wheelchairs, but, Gr*yft* _does_ require that you like it when they have a fake service animal, especially if the fake service animal makes a mess in your car. I learned that the hard way. I had a back and forth with them for two weeks over it, including several request to show me where in their policy they actually stated anything other than I had to haul the fake service animal, which I did. All that Gr*yft*'s "Bust and Hasty" Team would do was keep sending the same reply: "You can read our Fake Service Animal Policy here .". Gr*yft* eventually did re-instate me.




LEAFdriver said:


> So, I turn around and tell him that his GF promised me a $10 tip and I was not moving until I see cash. He was surprisingly apologetic and got out his wallet and gave me a $10. THEN, a few minutes later, I check the ride fare....and the GF actually added a $10 tip IN THE APP!


Consider yourself fortunate that they did not complain about a demand for cash. More than one poster to these boards has complained about that. On a third party ride, I would expect the complaint, especially on a surprise third party ride.



I R ME said:


> *another Uber driver* shows up for the same call.











chris.nella2 said:


> If there is one destination….THAT is where we are going💯


This goes double for third party rides and triple for third party rides that originate at medical facilities. To its credit, Gr*yft* does give the party that books a third party ride the option to put a notice to the driver that the ride is Point A to Point B , only , with no stops or deviations permitted. If I see that, I always verify it with the rider and if personnel put the rider into the car, I verify it with them present. If the rider even thinks of balking, I tell the personnel to remove the rider from my vehicle and not to summon another until they get matters straight with the rider.

F*ub*a*r* does not give the booking party that option in this market, at least. If I detect a third party ride, I do everything to avoid it. If I get stuck with it, I go through the same verification. One problem with third party rides that originate at hospitals is that the rider considers you his personal chauffeur for the day on the hospital's quarter for Uber's/Lyft's garbage rates. What I do if I am stuck with that, is make sure that the rider understands that the hospital is paying for Point A to Point B, only and that Point B is the destination shown on the screen. I do this before I move a wheel. If he balks, I tell the personnel to remove him from my vehicle and straighten out the matter with him. Some of these third party riders will try to be slick and pull their stunt once you are under way. I have laid more than a little wheel as I pull a U-turn and head back to the hospital. Sometimes, you get lucky and the dummy number connects you to the department that actually booked the ride. Where it does not, I simply tell Security to remove the rider from my vehicle. If Security balks, and it has, at times, I tell them that this is fine and I will summon the police and they can remove him.

I have been subjected to all sorts of condemnation by hospital personnel over this. I siomply inform them that I do not permit hospitals to make their "problem" my "problem" for cab rates. I certainly will not do it for the garbage rates that Uber and Lyft pay. As a general rule, I decline jobs at medical facilities. I do not like to do this because I do not want to deny medical workers transportation. Too many tropublesome third party rides have caused me to do this, thoiugh. If the medical facilities would identify the third party rides, I could decline those while accepting the workers, but, neither the facilities nor the TNCs will co-operate. Let the ants haul the third party rides. This is why they have ants.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Gr*yft*'s policy on this does not state anything about an attitude. It is the same with a fake service animal. All that Gr*yft*'s policy (and F*ub*a*r*'s, for that matter) states is that you must haul them. I do not know about walkers and wheelchairs, but, Gr*yft* _does_ require that you like it when they have a fake service animal, especially if the fake service animal makes a mess in your car. I learned that the hard way. I had a back and forth with them for two weeks over it, including several request to show me where in their policy they actually stated anything other than I had to haul the fake service animal, which I did. All that Gr*yft*'s "Bust and Hasty" Team would do was keep sending the same reply: "You can read our Fake Service Animal Policy here .". Gr*yft* eventually did re-instate me.


Yes, I thought the same thing about the 'hostile' comment. I was nothing but courteous, friendly and helpful with this lady....and I even tore a nail trying to TETRIS the W/C into my trunk...but did not complain!



Another Uber Driver said:


> Consider yourself fortunate that they did not complain about a demand for cash. More than one poster to these boards has complained about that. On a third party ride, I would expect the complaint, especially on a surprise third party ride.


I know. I have NEVER EVER done this before. That's why when she was standing there pleading for me to wait longer....I was actually dumbfounded that she does NOT THINK OF HER OWN ACCORD to OFFER A TIP! And this happens more often than I care to mention....so this time, I just broke down and ASKED for one! If she had said NO....then CANCEL, time is up. I might have still possibly had enough time to make 2 bonuses that hour then! 🕘


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> NOT THINK OF HER OWN ACCORD to OFFER A TIP! And this happens more often than I care to mention...


It is actually the usual. It happens in the cab business, as well. While never have I seen this in the cab business, I have seen complaints of this nature on these boards:

The customer makes an extraordinary request or demand. The driver balks. The driver does not mention a tip. At some point in the discussion, at times immediately, at times after some back and forth, the customer does, in fact, offer a tip. Mind you, the driver has not said Word One about any tip in any form. The driver accepts and honours the unreasonable/extraordinary request/demand. The customer renders the promised tip. The customer then complains to Uber/Lyft that the driver demanded a tip or cash, or both.

This is why I decline to honour any unreasonable demands from customers, especially on Uber/Lyft.





(I noticed that you mentioned a Prius either here or on another topic. When and why did you get rid of the Nissan Leaf?)


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> (I noticed that you mentioned a Prius either here or on another topic. When and why did you get rid of the Nissan Leaf?)


Got rid of the LEAF at the beginning of last year. We had an older Prius with over 200k miles on it and the LEAF. I had put in a search on CarGurus for a Prius Plug In with leather seats. Took a long time to find one with leather seats, but a few months after we traded the older Prius in for the Plug In.....we sold the LEAF to CarMax. My hubby, who also did Lyft P/T was really not into it. Figured we no longer needed 2 cars if he wasn't even doing 10 trips a week. Love my new Prius Plug In though....have the charger from the LEAF still in the garage so it's still being put to good use. I average about 75-80 mpg on the new Prius and when I run out of electric....it just switches over to gas! Didn't have that option on the LEAF!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> Love my new Prius Plug In though....have the charger from the LEAF still in the garage so it's still being put to good use. I average about 75-80 mpg on the new Prius and when I run out of electric....it just switches over to gas! Didn't have that option on the LEAF!


Ford offered a Fusion plug-in, but I did not get it. I would have had to spend some money to accommodate it in my back yard. To be sure, I could have run some poles in my front yard and on the patch of grass between the sidewalk and the kerb to keep the cord from fouling the sidewalk, but, all that would be necessary would be that some kids came by there at night and "JAJAJAJAJAJAJA LET'S UNPLUG THIS GUY'S CAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!". I went with the plain old Fusion hybrid, instead. I did consider the Tesla, but, for the price of one of those, I could buy two Fusion hybrids. My cab was about to be superannuated, so I went with the plain old hybrid Fusions.

Chevrolet has had some interesting hybrids over the years. There was one with a constant speed gasolene engine that kicked in when the pure electric ran out. It worked on a principle similar to some of the early diesel switcher railroad locomotives: a constant speed diesel engine that turned a generator that charged batteries. The problem with this is that there are times when the engine can not turn fast enough to make the generator re-charge the batteries in good time. Chevrolet did add another type of plug in hybrid. You must give Ol' Louis credit on this one. At least he is trying to see what works best by actually putting it on the market and seeing what it does.

New York tried Studebaker Electrics in 1915 as taxicabs. The problem was that those old wet cell batteries would not hold sufficient charge long enough to make them practical.


----------



## tothebeach2024 (Sep 25, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Tip has to be first on a long trip. Cash or Venmo upfront. It's the only way to avoid this.


Yeah, I've got to start insisting on one of those. Just can't trust PAX these days.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

tothebeach2024 said:


> Yep, no tip. I feel like I got played.


How long ago was the trip? I've had times when I received a tip about a week after the trip took place.

When I was a newbie driver a few years ago, I had one week when I was out of town all week, but got a $1 tip on a ride that happened the previous week.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

tothebeach2024 said:


> Mind you, I have a soft spot for disabled and special needs people. (My daughter is one). Got a ping and rolled up to pick up a lady that was crippled by cerebral palsy sitting on a bench in the hot sun. Helped her in the car and started the ride. Two blocks down the road to a lawyer's office to drop off a form! She said she didn't know how to add a stop so I showed her on the app and she said she needed to go home- 1 1/2 hours away in afternoon ATL traffic. She was very tired and I knew she wouldn't get a ride any time soon at that time of day, so I said add a good tip and I would do it. She agreed and off we went together, her talking non stop all the way. I even stopped and bought her a water. I helped her to her door and turned around for an hour dead leg back to ATL.
> Yep, no tip. I feel like I got played. I think this has been used before with other drivers...SO NO MATTER WHAT, END THE RIDE FIRST!
> Sometimes it pays to refuse nicely if asked for a big favor. Honesty is a rare thing these days I fear. But I did my good deed for the day! May God bless her, she's got way more issues than tipping her drivers.


Soliciting tips……you got the best of what you deserve. Some might also call that extortion.


----------



## tothebeach2024 (Sep 25, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Soliciting tips……you got the best of what you deserve. Some might also call that extortion. Creep.


Maybe you read that wrong. Did her a big favor and she knew she would need to provide an incentive to get home that minute and not sit downtown for hours. As for your label "Creep"... well, aren't we the judge? I am very comfortable with my integrity. Don't care at all what you think. Piss off.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

tothebeach2024 said:


> Maybe you read that wrong. Did her a big favor and she knew she would need to provide an incentive to get home that minute and not sit downtown for hours. As for your label "Creep"... well, aren't we the judge? I am very comfortable with my integrity. Don't care at all what you think. Piss off.


No, read it correctly, and comprehended what I read. You extorted a disabled person while telling yourself what a wonderful human being you are. You’re not. You should be ashamed.


----------



## Sur Fear (May 31, 2021)

tothebeach2024 said:


> Mind you, I have a soft spot for disabled and special needs people. (My daughter is one). Got a ping and rolled up to pick up a lady that was crippled by cerebral palsy sitting on a bench in the hot sun. Helped her in the car and started the ride. Two blocks down the road to a lawyer's office to drop off a form! She said she didn't know how to add a stop so I showed her on the app and she said she needed to go home- 1 1/2 hours away in afternoon ATL traffic. She was very tired and I knew she wouldn't get a ride any time soon at that time of day, so I said add a good tip and I would do it. She agreed and off we went together, her talking non stop all the way. I even stopped and bought her a water. I helped her to her door and turned around for an hour dead leg back to ATL.
> Yep, no tip. I feel like I got played. I think this has been used before with other drivers...SO NO MATTER WHAT, END THE RIDE FIRST!
> Sometimes it pays to refuse nicely if asked for a big favor. Honesty is a rare thing these days I fear. But I did my good deed for the day! May God bless her, she's got way more issues than tipping her drivers.


You did what was in your HEART. God sees all ,the client was giving Respect in Return you had Life in your hand to help another. One day if you live long enough I pray You will. You become like a child again. The saying goes. One a Adult Twice a child. God was with you to give You that Opurtunity.i cried just now for I am 59 and Love life and my Savior. I give like you did that Bottle of water was maybe the last given but not Forgotten. God Loves You.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Sur Fear said:


> You did what was in your HEART. God sees all ,the client was giving Respect in Return you had Life in your hand to help another. One day if you live long enough I pray You will. You become like a child again. The saying goes. One a Adult Twice a child. God was with you to give You that Opurtunity.i cried just now for I am 59 and Love life and my Savior. I give like you did that Bottle of water was maybe the last given but not Forgotten. God Loves You.


God is a delusion.


----------



## Slackrabbit (Sep 7, 2020)

Hopefully you get some good karma!


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

The passenger app allows riders to tip BEFORE the RIDE IS OVER!. I recently used it in NYC. Twice. 
I assume this is available all over the US.


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

It only took me a few days to learn when they say they’ll tip in the app they don’t. What I don’t like is saying thank you for a tip I’ll most likely never receive. I only do so for the 5-10% chance they’ll actually tip.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

tothebeach2024 said:


> Mind you, I have a soft spot for disabled and special needs people. (My daughter is one). Got a ping and rolled up to pick up a lady that was crippled by cerebral palsy sitting on a bench in the hot sun. Helped her in the car and started the ride. Two blocks down the road to a lawyer's office to drop off a form! She said she didn't know how to add a stop so I showed her on the app and she said she needed to go home- 1 1/2 hours away in afternoon ATL traffic. She was very tired and I knew she wouldn't get a ride any time soon at that time of day, so I said add a good tip and I would do it. She agreed and off we went together, her talking non stop all the way. I even stopped and bought her a water. I helped her to her door and turned around for an hour dead leg back to ATL.
> Yep, no tip. I feel like I got played. I think this has been used before with other drivers...SO NO MATTER WHAT, END THE RIDE FIRST!
> Sometimes it pays to refuse nicely if asked for a big favor. Honesty is a rare thing these days I fear. But I did my good deed for the day! May God bless her, she's got way more issues than tipping her drivers.


Never trust anyone. Buyers are liars


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

What was the big favor?


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

When you die and meet your God I'm sure he'll remember and give you a couple pats on the back and an attaboy.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> After being lied to by so many pax with the line " I will tip you on the app", my immediate reaction is to give 1 star (unless a cash tip was given before the pax left the car). That line causes me to cringe now every time I hear it. I know these people love telling sh*t to the driver knowing that we will likely never see them again (though, we know where they live). Anyone who has ever tipped me has NEVER told me that they will tip me.


There was a time I was keeping track of it because the lie was getting too big. It was around 40% liars. I started to say this when they would state, "I will tip on the app". My reply is always, "Thank you. I always give 5 stars to those who tip drivers. I will look out for it. Have a wonderful night!" Sometimes you can tell that they had no idea that we rate the pax as their facial expression tells it all. This also gets them thinking that they have to really earn that 5 star by us manually putting the rating in. It seems to work now better than 40%, maybe up to 75%. They also get 3 stars and a comment without really mentioning the word tip. This way if they do read their weekly comments, they will know they didn't pull one over if they care about the ratings.


----------



## That American (Apr 22, 2021)

tothebeach2024 said:


> Mind you, I have a soft spot for disabled and special needs people. (My daughter is one). Got a ping and rolled up to pick up a lady that was crippled by cerebral palsy sitting on a bench in the hot sun. Helped her in the car and started the ride. Two blocks down the road to a lawyer's office to drop off a form! She said she didn't know how to add a stop so I showed her on the app and she said she needed to go home- 1 1/2 hours away in afternoon ATL traffic. She was very tired and I knew she wouldn't get a ride any time soon at that time of day, so I said add a good tip and I would do it. She agreed and off we went together, her talking non stop all the way. I even stopped and bought her a water. I helped her to her door and turned around for an hour dead leg back to ATL.
> Yep, no tip. I feel like I got played. I think this has been used before with other drivers...SO NO MATTER WHAT, END THE RIDE FIRST!
> Sometimes it pays to refuse nicely if asked for a big favor. Honesty is a rare thing these days I fear. But I did my good deed for the day! May God bless her, she's got way more issues than tipping her drivers.


The Good Lord asked me to reply to you for him. HE said you sat in 11th grade and stared at MIss Joneses Ass all semester and fantasized about what you were going to do. the next time she bent over in front of you. HE Said you helping that lady out Wiped that Clean and have a Nice Day.


----------

